# I Needed Something To Motivate Me to Start Writing Again



## WriteTillMyFingersCrampUp (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello, all.  I just turned 39 today, and perhaps in realizing that I'm not getting any younger decided to find something to motivate me to get back into what I really need to do.  I'm an aspiring screenwriter/director/producer (or "The Hyphenate") who keeps getting detoured into unsuccessful alternatives to the traditional model of making a living (real estate investing, network marketing, etc.).  In fact, it seems the only thing this has been successful in doing is making me more and more disillusioned, so I'm hopeful that this forum can help me get back on track.  Thanks.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 10, 2013)

It all starts with that one step!

The thing that always gets me going is the sudden realisation that I'm not yet a world-famous author. Never ceases to make me open (one of) my novel(s) and bash out a few pages.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sandy (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, WriteTillMyFingersCrampUp!  Welcome, and happy birthday!  It's always a really good day to write, to dust off a dream, admire the sparkle and say today's the day!


----------



## WriteTillMyFingersCrampUp (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm hoping to simply keep active, write a little bit each and every day and see where it takes me.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 11, 2013)

Drugs. You can never go wrong with drugs. Unless you drive. Don't. Maybe you will write a masterpiece like "Alice in Wonderland."


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 11, 2013)

Once writing gets into your blood, you never really quit, you just stop doing it for a while. I've put it aside several times, but I always started again. There's nothing else like it.

I hope you find what you need here. We have advice, suggestions, and support.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Write.  I needed something to get me back into writing too.  This forum really helped.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 12, 2013)

You might find something to motivate you in 'Piglet's Picks', stickied at the top of the lounge board, there should be something there you want to try out. or you could try literary manouvers.


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have the same problem. Lots to write, too much dust. I'm hoping talking about writing will inspire me to do it.


----------



## tony0310 (Jul 13, 2013)

Some writers only write when the Muse is upon them and are notoriously slow.  Others hack away and force the words to come. There is no right or wrong here.  I read that Stephen King writes every day (even at Christmas!).  But then again, he has the luxury to do so and only has to sign his name to a parcel delivery and it would be rushed into print.  I write when I feel I have something more to say and feel guilty if I leave it too long.  Oh, the ghosts of my half-finished books haunt me!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 13, 2013)

Tony, Shadoe, sympathy is nice, but it butters no parsnips. You are living out the not writing still, think of the times you have been involved in writing and things that got you there. Stephen King must be fairly well off by now, if he is still writing  he is either greedy or _it is the thing he would rather be doing_.


----------



## tony0310 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think 'fairly well off' is putting  it mildly when you think of the numerous books, movie deals and promotions that Mr King is involved in.  Filthy rich is probably nearer the mark.  But I dont think he writes through greed.  I have read his biography and he was asked once why he writes horror and replied "What makes you think I have a choice?"  I thought that was really neat and can understand where he is coming from 100%.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 13, 2013)

Am I allowed to be amazed?  It seems to me that if you like to write, then write. Why wouldn't you do what you like to do?  It costs next to nothing and you have fun!  Gosh, I can't imagine having a day without writing, even if it's just a cute little character sketch.

King paid his dues, hard, for that break that so many of us barely dare to dream.  He really, really earned it because he never quit.

And you really don't have to wait for the Muse to show up.  She's just over there, in that quiet corner of your mind, whispering ideas and encouragement; you just have to listen.  I see her every day in the mirror, and welcome her.   I bet you'd see her there, too!

Okay, I've been amazed enough.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 13, 2013)

i have a mental blockish kinda thingy
 goin on in me


----------



## paulcoholic (Jul 14, 2013)

LolitaFromSpace said:


> i have a mental blockish kinda thingy
> goin on in me



Have multiple projects going on; if one has you stuck, try a different one. It worked for Isaac Asimov.


----------



## paulcoholic (Jul 14, 2013)

WriteTillMyFingersCrampUp said:


> who keeps getting detoured into unsuccessful alternatives to the traditional model of making a living (real estate investing, network marketing, etc.).  In fact, it seems the only thing this has been successful in doing is making me more and more disillusioned, so I'm hopeful that this forum can help me get back on track.  Thanks.



I hear you. I have always "wanted to be a writer" but felt it necessary to have a Plan B backup in case that didn't work. Just like many who are in the arts and who have day jobs. 

Unfortunately, although Plan A was to "be a writer," I gave more time and consideration to Plan B. Now I am 50, and am finally getting serious.

I just try and write every day. I also do not judge what i write. I consider 1st drafts as being just naturally lousy and not an example of my writing ability of the quality of the story.

I just try to write everyday, no matter how much, 100 words, 1,000. Flesh out the characters, rewrite sections, whatever. Just plug away at it.

I also now deeply believe that "writing is therapy," and I have a lot of stuff to get out. ;-)


----------



## Sandy (Jul 15, 2013)

Paying the bills, doing the responsible thing -- it cramps the style of a lot of writers, I think.  But today is today, and you get to write!  Yes!  I admire you for "just plugging away" and wish you the very best!


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 16, 2013)

I understand what you're all saying, and normally I'd agree. I have tons of projects to work on, and I open my writing folders every day. But I can't get beyond a sentence or two.  I need a kick start.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 16, 2013)

That's so easy!  Write the third sentence.  Then the fourth.  Don't worry about being perfect, just put them down.  When you've got a nice little string of them, print it out and being polishing, smoothing them out.  Turn them from rough stones into sparkling gems.  Pat yourself on the back, then do it some more.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 17, 2013)

Shadoe said:


> I understand what you're all saying, and normally I'd agree. I have tons of projects to work on, and I open my writing folders every day. But I can't get beyond a sentence or two. I need a kick start.



In this case, my advice to you is to just stop. Put your tons of folders and projects away and get a job at Walmart or something because if all you can write is two sentences before stopping then you don't want to write anymore. Thus you don't really want to be a writer. 

The fact is writing is a job. No matter how much we love it, if we want to sell our work, then it's a job like any other. You don't go to work for an hour and tell everyone, you just can't get past the first hour. They'd fire you. Well, if you can't get past 2 lousy sentences you need to fire yourself.

Shesh, tons of projects and can’t get past two sentences. That’s not writer’s block, that’s writers-lazy. I see Walmart Greeter in your future.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

...And the only thing more scary than being a Walmart greeter is having Whisper's avatar glaring at you!  Yikes, now I have to think of that third sentence   Nicely said, Whisper!


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Whisper said:


> The fact is writing is a job. No matter how much we love it, if we want to sell our work, then it's a job like any other. You don't go to work for an hour and tell everyone, you just can't get past the first hour. They'd fire you. Well, if you can't get past 2 lousy sentences you need to fire yourself


I think that might be part of the proble. Writing IS a job. I do it for 12 hours a day and I'm having a hard time switching gears when I'm off. I just need interest rekindled.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

I can empathize because I spend much of my day doing really mundane research and sort of technical writing that's long on data and precision and not at all on persuasion or emotion.  About the only thing I can recommend to switch gears is to blot out the vocational and write what you feel or enjoy with no regard for whether it's proper, profitable or purposeful.  Just play.  Let yourself be free.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 17, 2013)

Shadoe said:


> I think that might be part of the proble. Writing IS a job. I do it for 12 hours a day and I'm having a hard time switching gears when I'm off. I just need interest rekindled.



So, what kind of job do you have where you write 12 hrs a day?


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Whisper said:


> So, what kind of job do you have where you write 12 hrs a day?


I write procedures for nuclear power plants. Exciting stuff.

And lunch is over, so I need to get crackin'.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 17, 2013)

Shadoe said:


> I write procedures for nuclear power plants. Exciting stuff.
> 
> And lunch is over, so I need to get crackin'.



Then my suggestion is to just take a break for awhile. Take a month or two off from trying to write for pleasure. Read instead. Then, in a couple of months, come back to it, but only write for pleasure on your days off. I mean, there is no way a person can write for 12 hrs then come home and write some more. You'll burn out, which is what it sounds like has happened to you.

I'm in a History Master's program and when I'm writing Thesis papers I stop writing other stuff becuase it burns you out. However, I do keep a notebook near me to write ideas, which seem to come hot and heavy the longer I'm away from my 'fun' writing or as I'm reading. Usually I'll write my on my thesis over the week and on the weekend I write or doing something else fun.

Usually the advice is to write everyday, but in your case, I would only write for pleasure on the weekends or whenever your days off are.

Another suggestion is to read a very bad book in your area. Maybe go to Amazon and find one of the cheap 99 cent novels that have lots of bad reviews and read it. While your reading it, critique it. What would you have done differently? How would you have worded the dialog? What could have been done to make the novel better (other than a match). You'd be surprised at how this helps the creative juices.

If all of that fails, then my origional advice applies, quit your job and become a Walmart Greeter (at least you wont burn out on writing). :sunny:


----------



## OurJud (Jul 17, 2013)

LolitaFromSpace said:


> i have a mental blockish kinda thingy
> goin on in me



Me too, as my thread elsewhere will testify. In fact it's not so much a block, more a complete and utter lack of enthusiasm.

And this damned heat doesn't help, either!

Welcome along, Write.


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Whisper said:


> If all of that fails, then my origional advice applies, quit your job and become a Walmart Greeter (at least you wont burn out on writing). :sunny:


I'd shoot myself.

This is my fix. Just talking about writing usually gets me going again. Writing then writing isn't usually a problem. Heck, a couple years ago I finished NaNo while working 6, 14 hour days a week. I literally never saw the sun.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 17, 2013)

Shadoe said:


> I'd shoot myself.
> 
> This is my fix. Just talking about writing usually gets me going again. Writing then writing isn't usually a problem. Heck, a couple years ago I finished NaNo while working 6, 14 hour days a week. I literally never saw the sun.



That was then, now you're on a website asking why you can't write.

I'll leave you with the best advice ever:
Do or don't do. There is no try - Yoda.


----------



## blazeofglory (Jul 17, 2013)

As regards writing and publishing what  one writes all one needs to distinguish oneself as a writer and this distinction is born of exposures. Writers are creators and creativity is doing something new and novel and if we just do something like a textbook writer we do not justice to the writing profession. We must detour from the ordinary and venture into something hitherto few have tried out. 


I keep on reading things and the domain in the range of my reading is enormous. I read philosophy, switch to  Economics and theologies at times and delve into some of the deep facts about life by living the different life than the rest. As a writer I have to give a message and this is not easy. 

I take life differently and mostly mysteriously, for we do not know or perhaps will never know the secret of  living, the meaning of everything we do. I am always trying to learn the facts about life. I know this is an incomprehensible domain; and it demands of us a great deal of contemplation to  know the truth about life.

I wonder at everything I do and the fact that we will have to pass away does not bother humans about dreaming and  doing something.

Yes, a writer needs a style and of course a grand style to put his thought in. In other words though what matters ultimately is the content, the stuff but at times and at least for a while the wrappings too work. Our choices of words and structures or arrangements of words are wrappers and the better the wrapper the finer the works.

Most Asian writers are not successful the way their counterparts westerns are though they writers equally or at times more beautifully. For instance Sanskrit is a more scientific and beautiful language than English and the rest of other European languages but English has earned global status whereas the rest are at the bottom.


----------



## fritztheginger (Jul 17, 2013)

WriteTillMyFingersCrampUp said:


> Hello, all.  I just turned 39 today, and perhaps in realizing that I'm not getting any younger decided to find something to motivate me to get back into what I really need to do.  I'm an aspiring screenwriter/director/producer (or "The Hyphenate") who keeps getting detoured into unsuccessful alternatives to the traditional model of making a living (real estate investing, network marketing, etc.).  In fact, it seems the only thing this has been successful in doing is making me more and more disillusioned, so I'm hopeful that this forum can help me get back on track.  Thanks.



I'm sort of in the same boat; I turn 40 next month, and a similar thought process brought me here.  In my case, I hold absolutely no expectations whatsoever of somehow even trying to make a living.  Actually, I implement my writing style into my communications at work to make it more amusing.  Why write boring e-mails when you can add your very own flavor to them?


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 18, 2013)

Whisper said:


> That was then, now you're on a website asking why you can't write.
> 
> I'll leave you with the best advice ever:
> Do or don't do. There is no try - Yoda.


I know WHY I'm not writing, and I know the cure - that's why I'm here. The more I talk _about_ writing, the more I write.


----------



## Pishwi (Jul 18, 2013)

If you need motivation..


----------

